# need an SLR camera..



## default (May 28, 2011)

was out of the hobby for abit, but missed it too much! i use to keep, carnivorous and large fish, lotsa cichlids, catfish, pacus, etcetc  and did SW setups. but now, i have a planted and a shrimp tank lol  big change!
some pics i've accumilated over the months i got back into the hobby (mostly fish and shrimp eating lol)
(digital camera+bright daylight=horrible reflections)


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

helps to shoot at night as well....or at least when it not bright out.


----------



## peterpd99 (Oct 18, 2010)

Lighting...not too bad...perhaps use a faster shutter speed?


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Awee your fish look fantastic thou! Even with the blur 

I find I still have to take 100 pics before I even get one good one. lol


----------



## peterpd99 (Oct 18, 2010)

Ciddian said:


> Awee your fish look fantastic thou! Even with the blur
> 
> I find I still have to take 100 pics before I even get one good one. lol


Luckily we live in the digital age...imagine all the films($$$) we'd go through to get shots like these..LOL


----------



## missindifferent (Jun 25, 2010)

Love the shoaling tetras!  I like DSLRs sooo much better than an iPhone 4, but most of my pictures are impromptu


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

Film wasn't that bad. Meter the light level, check the colour balance and a few test shots and you'd have the right settings. After that it was just a matter of timing your shots. Though I admit I shoot a lot more with the digital.


----------

